# Microwave Drawer - Wolf vs Sharp



## bleulite13 (Oct 7, 2010)

We're trying to decide between the Wolf MWD30-2FS and the Sharp KB-6525PS Microwave Drawers. We understand the Sharp is 1.2 cubic ft and 1000 watts while the Wolf is 1.0 cubic ft and 950 watts. Also, the difference of the Sharp having a handle with the option of opening it manually or with a push button vs Wolf not having a handle so only being able to be opened through the push of a button. But we are looking for performance reviews on either...both good and bad...and any issues with them. Any thoughts on either of them is greatly appreciated!


----------



## mcgrm (Oct 20, 2010)

I have a Dacor 30" microwave drawer.  I purchsed it 18 months ago and it failed last week.  I called the Dacor factory service rep who came out five days later, looked at it and said "This is over my head. I have never seen a drawer microwave before."  The next service company took the drawer back to their shop and I am waiting for an estimate.  The point of this is that I found out that all microwave drawers are manufactured by Sharp.  The cosmetic appearance and the high prices are the only true differences between Dacor, Wolf and Sharp.  I have a Wolf Sub Zero kitchen and most likely would have purchased a Wolf drawer had it been available at the time.  I am glad it wasn't.  I am upset enough at having payed what I did for 18 months of microwave use.


----------

